# Legion I WIP



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello hello again! After 3 months of being busy I'm finally back to paint some more! :Grin:

Seeing as the DA codex is coming out next week I have started painting the DA from the Dark Vengeance box!

Those are the first two troops I painted last week:

















I haven't painted for a while so you can see the one with the Plasma Gun is not that good and that the Bolter troop looks much better with slight highlights and what not.

Next I tried to go for Ravenwing:

























And the latest addition to my DA! The squad commander!

















The face is a bit messed up.. was quite hard to get into all the small spaces.

Here you can see the improvement along time:









Also imagined it must have a caption because of the poses:
"Brother Gideon! Oh brother Gideon! Be thankful you at least have SOME highlights, don't be jealous like brother Isaiah! He gets hot too quickly! :laugh:" (That is of course because Brother Isaiah is in fact a Space Wolf spy! :grin:... oh and also because Plasma Gun Puns are just too funny! :laugh


Anyway, next model I'm going for would be Deathwing! Wish me luck :wink:

Cheers!


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

This Deathwing Terminator was the death of me... >_<

Or maybe the lack of colours I have is... :/ 

Due to not having specific Deathwing colours I went with the whitish colour I had and put Agrax Earthshade on but I had a hard time making it look smooth let alone find something to highlight with it (at the just used the white).
Here are the photos:

































I think I'll go finish my Raven Wing bike squadron next... :grin:

What do you think?

Also, I think that my actual DW will be painted like this from now on:









Saw this in GW's newest journal post and absolutely loved it! 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=6900062

Also, please someone contact a professional hitman to track me down and slap me (or come here to Denmark and do it by yourselves.. ) because I made the most horrible mistake a person can do... I bought the GW extreme highlight brush...
Two models later BAM! ZOOM! It's FUBAR'd... Could have a bought another paint with that money...

I read a lot of good reviews about the RAPHAEL 8404 KOLINSKY SABLE BRUSH - SIZE 2/0 so maybe I'll order it... 
Can you recommend any other good brushes? Perhaps ones you used and proved to be amazing?

Also, this perhaps deserves a slightly weaker slap but if you go back to the Ravenwing mini I painted you'd notice I put the winged headlight in front rather than behind the bolters... Should have looked at the manual lol...


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

So at long last I "finished" the second Raven Wing Biker... I have underestimated how hard it is to paint a black model  Took me at least 15 good hours just to get to the highlighting part and my god was highlighting hard as you can so clearly see... I'm not satisfied not satisfied at all... :/ I think I'll have a try at another Deathwing Termi before painting the Ravenwing Sergeant...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks good so far man! 

I'm pretty jaded when it comes to GW brushes. I use their standard, small dry and fine detail brush, aside from that I go to the dollar store for everything else. Most of my GW brushes are still the red ones of yore.

The only thing I would suggest for the Ravenwing models is maybe watering down the white more and doing extra coats. Then a couple watered down go's with black wash and you'll be good for a little highlight. It just looks a little thick through the winged parts. Not that it looks bad by any stretch k: 

...not that I'm much of a painter, I just do a 'good tabletop standard' according to replies on my project log


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the comment mate! 

Yea I think I just got imatient because it took me so long to paint for some reason (one would think painting blacks is easy... ).

And I get you haha I also want to paint at a good tabletop standard xD


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

Had a few problems with it but I'm finally done with the next Termi.. It was such a paint in the ass to shade and highlight the armour.. I really don't understand how to do it :/ So yea more accurately highlighted the reds and the greens and just tossed it aside with a little victory grin. As little and not really a victory it is, I'm still glad I finished this model and managed to go through this little phase of self-doubt I had with the past attempts of painting. I know I'm going to continue painting and I won't stop! 



*Here is the termi:*

































One other big problem I had with the model is that in some places the paints were peeled!

This really cool guy I sold my gargoyles to let me try some of his Vallejo paints (he had Model Color paints). So for this model he gave me some almost empty tubes of white and buff (bleached bone).
I put a few thin layers of the white for priming and that seemed to peel a little bit so I didn't really pay it much attention and just put the buff upon it and that also seemed to peel at the same places it peeled before :/
Next time what I might do is first prime it with Mechanicus Standard Grey (which is EXACTLY the same colour as the colour of the plastic the miniature is made out of) just to give it a layer of paint and then on it apply the white. Maybe it peeled because of the interaction with the bare plastic? I don't know.. maybe you do?  As you can see there are a few parts on the model where the paint peeled.

Cheers!
Vic


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

And another thing: (The last post is from a few days ago I forgot to post it here)

A few big updates! :Grin:

I'm painting a little surprise for you peeps who follow this WIP and but I have a question  (Wanted to keep it a surprise but alas! I want it to look good xD)

So I'm done with shading, I now go back and edge highlight everything with a thinned down original base colour (any specific ratio?) and then over it a less thinned down highlight right? Just wanna make sure I'll do it right 

And secondly a HUGE update! I got the Ravenwing force! :grin

It was, in my humble opinion, an amazing bargain - for the Danish equivalent of 130 American Bucks I got:

1 Land Speeders with a multi-melta and a heavy bolter
2 Land Speeders w/ Assault Cannon and Heavy Bolter
13 Bikers - 6 with bolters, 1 with a plasma gun, 3 with meltaguns and 2 with flamers and 1 sergeant
2 Attack Bikes with Multi-meltas
1 Dark Angel Captain on a Bike w/ a Powerfist
1 Librarian Biker 

Some of them are the old metallic ones! Like the 2 Land Speeders are the older, smaller versions which actually look so much better in my opinion!

Now here are the photos:
Everything:









The captain/ Veteran Sergeant biker:









Some of the models were painted and they look amazing! This guy is superb at freehand! (Look at those banners!!! :O )


































Now lastly there is this land speeder which I'm thinking of converting to a Master of the Ravenwing Land Speeder because I can't spend any more money on an actual Sammael on a Jet Bike thing. 
I have that book thing from a Terminator Librarian that was hiding under all the Tyranids I sold.. I have no idea how he got there but I imagine he got Perils of the Warp and a Warp Portal opened up and teleported him there xD Poor Librarian 
That guy with a power sword looks a bit like Sammael (with a haircut ) but he doesn't have that cape nor any of the special Raven Wing symbols on him and what not. I also don't have the twin-linked Assault Cannon and twin-linked heavy bolter (only Multimelta... shame he can't use that :/). 









And that's it I think. These two pics would be my inspiration:


















That's it for now... will probably do another update later tonight when I'm done with what I'm painting now..


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

Hear ye! Hear ye!

At long last I have finished my little surprise 

Behold! The Great Devourer of Great Devourers (metaphorically of course)! The exterminator! The bug squasher! That cool dude that you will never expect to be able to beat a freakin' Tyrant Guard in close combat!

Brother Asael (made of God in Hebrew :grin: He must have a bit of a God in him if he wants to defeat a Tyrant Guard in hand to hand with a Plasma Cannon :O):


























































It definitely needs some basing though :O Might go to the GW shop and take some of their Snow texture paint perhaps. Would contrast nicely with the DA and would be like the 'Nids camouflage. 
Or maybe I'll just make snow after this tutorial (check out his other tutorials too, this guy is good! :O).

This is a little homage to the 'Nids which are almost all gone. Also symbolising how the DA has replaced the Nids! DA were always my first choice so at the end my first choice trampled the 'indecisive-they-just-came-with-a-new-codex' decision  
Also of course, for those who own a DA codex - it's one of the troops from the mind blowingly amazing Nids vs. DA artwork in the beginning of the codex! (which also was a bit of a sign from above that I should go with DA ;D).

I hope you like it! :grin: I really learnt a lot painting him and I hope you can see all the highlights I've done because man have I put time into making them as good as possible! Lots of thin layers in ascending brightness were done in the past two days! His eyes were still a bit of a pain but it looks OK haha! 

Now of course I have time to start painting my Rumble or Stumble submission  Gonna try and make him look even better than brother Asael here! 

Cheers!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The green and red highlights are very nice. if I may, i'd suggest to paint the terminator bone-color using many watery layers of colour. this way you should give 'em a more "polished" appearance.


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reply mate!  I wouldn't paint DW for a while now with all the new RWs I have but I'll definitely keep that in mind!  Thanks!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

You have some nice stuff here man, keep it coming!


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

Tossidin said:


> You have some nice stuff here man, keep it coming!


Tak tak!  (I see you are from Norway, I live in Denmark for 3 years and tak and hej smukke is just about everything I learnt so far xD).

Thanks! I most definitely will! Next I will paint the Biker Captain


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha, I don't know much more danish than you do norwegian, even living in the southernmost part of Norway, where we are known for sounding wery danish for some reason 

Get to work on the captain man, looking forward to seeing him


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Viciator said:


> If anyone wants to help me with the conversion I would love to trade you some of the stuff I have (Anything from the Chaos Dark Vengeance side, Finecast Hive Guard still-in-the-box, Drop Pod missing one of the vertical posts that are between the doors, an armless Space Wolf Tactical Marine, a Tyrant Guard and 2 Tyant Guards and an Armless, book/flag-less Librarian Terminator).
> I need some Raven Wing/Dark Angels vehicle accessories/statues etc. to put on the Land Speeder and make it more DA/RW-ish.
> I need a TL Assault Cannon and TL Heavy Bolter.
> And lastly I'll need 4 Ravenwing symbol transfers (but that's not a must)


You have PM.


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

zxyogi said:


> You have PM.


And I have responded.


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

Lonnng time 

I've been a bit busy but here is an almost finish view of the current model I'm painting:


































I tried feathering the power fist - I think it looks nice :grin: It's quite ironic I'm doing feathering now after selling all my 'Nids  Messed it up a bit in some place because as always I didn't know when enough was enough but I don't wanna go back and fix it because I know it will just be worse.. so no more touching that  I still accept all C&C of course, I'm gonna take your tips into account when I paint my next model :3 

There are a few things I gotta clean up... You can probably notice them in the photos 

I need to find a way to nicely highlight the metals.. I tried going from Nuln Oil'd Leadbelcher to Chainmail and as you can see it doesn't work too well... So any tips on how to highlight metal? 

All I have left now is to highlight the stuff on his belt (sword, little symbol, pouches, pistol holster), the metals, and the bike itself, parchments and seat and I'm done :grin: 

Oh and also.. any tips on how to write a name on his shoulder? It's really hard to paint words :O


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm done with my Veteran Sergeant Biker! (I called him Aradiel)










































Here is a little close up and focus on the dirt, I took some baking soda and mixed it with some Formula P3 Battledress Green and Battlefield Brown to create a muddish effect! I got some extra money now so I can buy some paints I've been wanting to buy for some time now (main thing I need now is some matte varnish, and then maybe some blues for something I'll talk about later).









That's the little set up I've built for the photos - I finally got a nice lamp to shine some light on my painting because the ceiling-lamp in my room is a wee dim so yea.. :grin:









So what I think I should change? Next time I'm thinking of mixing some dark blue OR green with the black for the base colour and then do the highlights either as blue or green. I'm thinking green would be a better choice because of the DA thing.

Next model I'm gonna paint is another Tactical Marine! This time it's the beaky one... I've never been a fan of the beaky helmets, in fact I don't really like them (as opposed to the knightish Grey Knights/Black Templars helmets like the one my Plasma Cannon dude had which I absolutely love!). That means that I'm gonna use it as a little experiment to bring my highlighting skills to the next level. What I'm thinking is basing it Caliban Green, then wash it with Nuln Oil, then doing really thin highlights of Caliban Green and then 75:25, 50:50 and 25:75 with Warpstone glow and try and make it super blendy and what not 

The reason I wanna try and experiment with this simple model is so I'll be able to tackle the Dark Vengeance Company Master and ace it! :grin:

Sooooo.... what do you think of the Aradiel? and my plan? :grin:

In other news I'm going to pledge GBP36 Pounds to the Relics Reinforcement Kickstarter Campaign to get a few models I'm really REALLY loving and would love to paint!
The list:
Vaettir Varriers 
Vaettir Huntawalu
Vaettir Cwalu
Vaettir Vaelad 
Britanan Highlander (Freakin' love them!)

I considered taking a Nuem Dedicatus as well because it does look really awesome but it costs GBP13 and I don't really have paints for it. Just wanted to show that model though 

If you actually read this long message til the end, thank you very very much for following this WIP and reading my long messages :cheers:

Cheeeerio!
Vic


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

Long time no update! 

I've been really busy lately but have started working on what will be the Master of the Ravenwing's Land Speeder  

Finished basing and highlighting the LS itself:

































I decided that because I hate just painting black I'd go for a Disciples of Caliban-ish scheme to have an excuse to put some green in it too xD I just love green and painting green too much to not do it 

I've also started working on the decorations:









I think it came out well - maybe there is too much Rakarth Flesh but otherwise I think it's nice!  I'm not sure if I want to risk shading it with my Agrax Earthshade but I'm thinking maybe just painting it in the recesses and not over everything just to have a really dark colour in it for the most shaded parts.

What do you think? Your opinion would be much appreciated 

Also, any tips on how to paint robes? Because I don't think the paints I used to paint the parchments would fit well with robes. 

I'm thinking maybe mixing a little brown with the Buff might make it look a little more cloth-ish, or using brown for the base rather than the Rakarth Flesh and blending into buff instead? What do you think?

All comments and opinions are very very welcomed 

Cheers!
Vic


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Your green highlighting is very good, I like it. The biker sarg looks like a badass 
For making it Cloth-ish you could use in the recesses some Ogryn flesh (it's the old name, dunno the new one) and highligh even more with some bleached bone.
I for me, when doing cloth, do this:
Rakhart fles, devlan mud, strong highlight in bleached bone, ogryn flesh in recesses, thin white higlight. 
It is not bad imo.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really nice use of some older metal minis in there! I also really like the highlighting on the powerfist, not sure why but for the PF it really works.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice job man Im liking the excellent use of highlights.


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

@neferhet Thank you very much for the comment  I liked the sarg too :grin:
As for the clothes I ended up putting really thinned down Agrax Earthshade at the recesses just to give the dark parts some more brown.

Your method is similar to mine just that the Devlan Mud is replaced by Agrax Earthshade be cause I don't have Devlan Mud  

@Jacobite Thanks!  At the beginning I just tried blending the greens on the powerfist but then I accidentally started feathering and it looked interesting so I kept it and yea I agree it does look surprisingly good  

@SwedeMarine Tak :grin: (not sure if written the same way in Swedish as it is in Danish [which I know very little of anyway] so my apologies if I made a mistake :scare

In other news, I'm back :grin: Spent a week at a friend's summer house...

And I've got some updates 

Firstly I have finished the guns for my MotRW Land Speeder - not the best of highlighting but it came out alright and unless someone holds it really close to them it wouldn't be that noticeable  I think the red really fits with the LS's black and green main scheme and will make it pop out more  


















































Now for the second update!  Oh boy I'm excited about that one xD 
Because the prices of GW minis in New Zealand are even more expensive than normal (at least Western) EU prices I decided to buy the rest of my army here in Denmark. So 2 boxes of Ravenwing Black Knights and 2 boxes of Deathwing Knights :grin:

And so I started painting the DW Knight commander and to be honest I was really scared I would mess it up but I think that so far stuff is going really well  For some reason the paint on the skull on his belt pealed off maybe because I rubbed it or I don't know but that is easily fixable... (Pre-posting EDIT: Never mind you don't even see that with the torso on xD My oh my it looks amazing when the two are together! xD I'll post a photo tomorrow when there is more light!).
Oh and the white on the leg and the sword on the chest came out amazing! I can't thank you all enough for the tips! I started with a dark grey base, then layered it with 50/50 with light grey, then light grey, then white grey and then a little pure white on some places and it came out looking really awesome xD









































The free hand on the banner came out looking really nice in my opinion!  Instead of the skull I put a green gem and the writings were in brown paint as suggested and it came out great! Could have perhaps been a wee cleaner but for a first free hand I think it is amazing :lol:









Anyway, I'm really proud of the amount of time I spent painting this week and the results of my hard work :grin: It was amazing to spend a week in a shack in the middle of a forest (but also quite close to an amazing view of the sea between DK and Germany) with an amazing friend who liked to paint too and it was nice to spend a lot of time just painting together and share my "wisdom" with her and seeing how she puts my tips into consideration oh so very well :victory:

Hope you like this as much as I do  I have to finish highlighting the torso and then I'd move to the hand holding the shield... 

Cheers!
Vic


----------

